# Federal CCw laws



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Are there any places(I'm sure there are) and what are they that the federal government bans the carrying of a concealed weapon, regardless of whether you hold a state ccw? perhaps post offices, banks, etc?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Post offices are usually posted, quite well, about no firearms. I think it's safe to say all government buildings are off limits. If the people that work there get a paycheck from the government, don't carry there is my rule of thumb. The government has no say in banks, that's on a state by state basis and then up to the bank. You're best bet is to go to a site like http://www.handgunlaw.us/ and look up your specific state because I don't think the feds publish a list.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Well I'm from Florida and in there statutes there is no mention of banks. So I can carry when I deposit my paycheck then? I've always left my pistol in the car.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> Well I'm from Florida and in there statutes there is no mention of banks. So I can carry when I deposit my paycheck then? I've always left my pistol in the car.


Use the drive through. Less chance of getting caught in a robbery. :smt033

Initially I would say yes then. But, since I'm not a LEO or attorney, you may want to double check with the powers to be in FL. In case I'm wrong, I don't think the defense of "Todd on HGF said it was OK" would go very far. :mrgreen:

Just out of curiosity, don't they give you a list of places you can carry and where you can't when you get your CCW? Here in NC they give you a book and go over all the places you can't carry concealed here during the class. The reason I ask is I'm about to send in my FL permit application anticipating my move back there soon. Don't want to wait 90 for residency.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, they do provide a list:
http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/possession.html
But i checked into the statutes anyway to make sure there was nothing about it in the legal jargon. The reason I am curious about banks is because I start a teller position tomorrow and wanted to know in the off chance a robbery is attempted if i could protect myself with a firearm.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would say that the state of ohio ccw laws can be summarized as
not in;
school property
all government offices
churches
and places that serve alcohol on the premesis


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> Are there any places(I'm sure there are) and what are they that the federal government bans the carrying of a concealed weapon, regardless of whether you hold a state ccw? perhaps post offices, banks, etc?


Yes. U.S. National Parks and National Monuments. (Actually, any land or facility managed or administered by the U.S. National Park Service, Dep't of the Interior.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> The reason I am curious about banks is because I start a teller position tomorrow and wanted to know in the off chance a robbery is attempted if i could protect myself with a firearm.


You're best to check your employee handbook before you bring your gun to work. Although it may be OK for the general public to carry on premises, a lot of service industry employers (retail, restaurants, banks, etc.) have no weapons policies for their employees.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Banks are private business so your employee handbook should tell you if the company allows you to be armed as an employee. Most banks I know forbid employees from carrying on site during work hours. They hire professional security to be armed and protect the property, customers, money, oh yea the employees too.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

While I don't advocate breaking the law, if there isn't a "no deadly weapons" rule that is brought to the forefront of the code of policy, I'd carry. It's not like you're gonna walk in your first day and show everybody your heat. IMO nobody should ever know you carry unless you actually have to pull the firearm, whether or not firing it is necessary for deterring a perp. It wouldn't hurt to ask your supervisor, but if he/she says no, then by carrying you risk losing your job, even if there's no state/federal law against it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I know some places where just asking about it would mark the end of your employment. Perhaps not immediately (unless you were still under new-hire probation), and the exact reason would never been explained, but you WOULD be out.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> I know some places where just asking about it would mark the end of your employment. Perhaps not immediately (unless you were still under new-hire probation), and the exact reason would never been explained, but you WOULD be out.


I agree with DJ.

If you're a new hire, the last thing you want to do when you're just starting out is rock the boat. And if you ask, you're basically telling them that you carry a gun. Even if you do get the OK, which I seriously doubt, everyone you work with will know you carry a gun. Kinda defeats the purpose of _concealed_ carry.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Yes. U.S. National Parks and National Monuments. (Actually, any land or facility managed or administered by the U.S. National Park Service, Dep't of the Interior.


Hopefully, this will be changing for the good soon.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of _concealed_ carry.


This was my point exactly. My philosophy is (assuming it's not readily outlined as being *illegal*) if you're carrying concealed, nobody should know, and therefore "permission" to carry would not be an issue. Sort of like the "what they don't know won't hurt them." I'm not saying you should carry if it's illegal and not get caught. I'm just saying if there is not a specified rule against it, then do it, and keep it *concealed*.


----------

